# What do you think of these boer does?



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm looking for a new boer doe and I found these for sale. Which one do you guys like better? I Love the red doe but idk how good her conformation is.









Doe 1









Doe1









Doe2









Doe2









Doe3









Doe3









Doe4









Doe4









Doe5









Doe6









Doe6









Doe6









Doe7









Doe7


----------



## Lydia_the_goat (Jun 16, 2013)

Doe 6 has the best and flattest topline. it us a topline right? They all seem to need a thicker brisket. This is my first time doing this, sorry if im wrong. The loins look pretty good.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

They are all pretty good , where are they from?


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

There from sandy ridge boers


----------



## BridgewaterHill (Oct 13, 2012)

Doe 5 and 6 are my personal favorites. They have nice blending throughout the neck and shoulder and show the best conditioning through the loin and barrel. I do like the red doe as well, she would be my 3rd choice.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Number six is my favorite


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I like 6 and 1 the best!


----------



## NWIndianaBoers (Mar 18, 2013)

It really is a small world isn't it? Especially with the internet and online forums. I like them all but they are from my farm so I guess I could be a little partial haha. Since I took those pics I have upped their feed and they are looking even better than they did in those pics. If you are close to me I would be happy to show them all to you in person. Also have the sister to Solar Flares(Paint Doe) that is in our show string that you are welcome to look at. I had a hard time picking out my show string because all the kids are so close to eachother. That last doe has changed the most in the past month. When you see her in person you won't believe its the same animal. She was just at an ugly stage in those pics apparently. 
Doe 6 just got sold yesterday and there is someone that has spoken for Doe 2 and is coming tomorrow night. I do have some I haven't washed, clipped and listed yet and was waiting to see how they look now that they are all on better feed and more of it. Feel free to email me or call me with contact information from my site if you would like anymore information on them.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I will definitely email you! Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe, how neat, small world indeed. 

I love #6 Doe as well. They are all nice but, she stands out the most for me as well.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

What do you think of this doe? Since doe 6 is already taken 









This is her sire.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She's pretty. I like her top, mass/bone and pretty head.  She's not real long though and could stand to be a little more feminine IMO.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

So out of doe 1, 3,4,5,7, and the red doe on the last post, wich do you think would be my best choice?


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

I think 4 and then the red one !


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

4 and the last red doe... Not sure which of those two are better as there is only one pic of the red one. I think 4 is longer...


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> 4 and the last red doe... Not sure which of those two are better as there is only one pic of the red one. I think 4 is longer...


It feels so nice to have someone with as much experience as you to say the same thing as me. Seen as I'm 14 lol


----------



## Lydia_the_goat (Jun 16, 2013)

Im 13 in two weeks. You are beating me.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, I've got several years on you both.  We've had Boers for 8-9 years, so I do know quite a bit about them.


----------



## NWIndianaBoers (Mar 18, 2013)

Here is another picture of Roses are Red for reference







I also have video of Roses that can be seen on the show results page on my site. The number 2 doe which is still available. The people that came today decided they wanted a different age group and took no 7 instead. Also have videos of #4 and #5. #5 just had a bad picture that makes her top look like that and I didn't realize it. Video is way easier to judge anyways. They are all posted on my sites for sale page. If you click on the top of them and go to you tube you can increase the quality.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I think they are all beautiful and any of them would be a good addition to your herd. I'm on my phone so its hard for me to compare them now. I will try later 

I say go look in person and see what strikes you as the best fit. Remember, level, good volume (length, width and depth) and a well balanced look is usually the makings of good goat. But really, you can't go wrong with any of these girls


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Alright boer people! I've narrowed it down to four does! Sadly I can't take all four I can only get one. So I your opinions wich one should I choose??? It's such a hard choice!









SRB This Way Up









SRB Sunny









SRB Sunny









SRB Robin









SRB Robin


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

And the beautiful doe

SRB Roses are Red


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

And to show these does better, like the owner suggested in the above post, if you guys have time please view the short videos of Robin, Sunny, and This Way Up. Also like the owner said, I think the videos show the does much better!

http://sandyridgeboers.com/ForSale10-11.html


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Of these four SRB Roses are Red strikes me as the most complete doe. I love her wide rear end. She has a nice topline and not as steep of a rump as some of the other does. She is put together very smoothly. Robin would be a close tie with the red doe. She is long, and tall and is the widest of the four. All of these does shoulders carry the same pinched/tight look, (same sire?) but Robin seems more blown apart. The only thing that I don't really like about Robin is her topline, but it could change over time. If I were you, I would take a close look at them all in person, but for me Roses and Robin are the two that I like the most. 

The first doe looks pretty weak on her rear pasterns. Which is concerning for that young of a doe. It could be just the way she was standing, though.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

DappledBoers said:


> And to show these does better, like the owner suggested in the above post, if you guys have time please view the short videos of Robin, Sunny, and This Way Up. Also like the owner said, I think the videos show the does much better!
> http://sandyridgeboers.com/ForSale10-11.html


Robin would be my pick. All three on video are nice though.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I like Robin a lot. Shes very well balanced, smooth striding and just an all around nice doe. She would be my choice. The others are nice as well I just really like Robin


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I think the others have said it well. All very beautiful does!! My vote would third Robin. I hit replay on her video a few times just to see her flip around like a jumping bean over and over again... :laugh:


----------



## JT3 (May 1, 2011)

its between the red doe and robin..a video of the red doe would help.

Red certainly has more depth and mass to her...shes got more of that wedge type design.
Robin has more femininity and breed character about her.

Really depends on if you are looking show stuff or stuff to change your herd.

I hate you missed out on #6, she was tremendous and stylish...by far the best of the group.

The first doe on this page has structure issues in the rear pasterns and Sunny is a bit coarse in her head compared to the others, needs more refinement.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for all of your help! I'm getting either roses are red or robin. My plan is to breed the doe I get. And possibly show her at the county fair next fall. With one fits my need best? I have to say roses are red is my favorite in looks but I love red boers lol


----------



## JT3 (May 1, 2011)

If you're spending your money and you like Red boers...she is certainly PERFECT for your likings and money.

Go with the red doe, you wont be disappointed AND she will impact a herd more(I think) than the Robin doe in terms of width, mass, muscle, volume, hardiness and still have the color you are looking.


Solid work!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Of these four SRB Roses are Red strikes me as the most complete doe. I love her wide rear end. She has a nice topline and not as steep of a rump as some of the other does. She is put together very smoothly. Robin would be a close tie with the red doe. She is long, and tall and is the widest of the four. All of these does shoulders carry the same pinched/tight look, (same sire?) but Robin seems more blown apart. The only thing that I don't really like about Robin is her topline, but it could change over time. If I were you, I would take a close look at them all in person, but for me Roses and Robin are the two that I like the most.
> 
> The first doe looks pretty weak on her rear pasterns. Which is concerning for that young of a doe. It could be just the way she was standing, though.


I agree with Crossroads 100% here.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I really appreciate everyone's help with my decision! I've decided to get robin. Even though she isn't red she fits my criteria more and her genetics are AWESOME. Hopefully she'll give me great colored kids! Any suggestions on a buck to use for AI for her??


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Good choice!!! Congrats.


----------

